
Ask HN: Often have you had to re-write a legacy front end application - mohanarpit
How often have you needed to modernize a legacy frontend application and re-build them using a more modern technology&#x2F;framework like React&#x2F;Angular etc.?<p>At my current job, I have to migrate a JQuery dashboard to React. I was wondering what other people&#x27;s experience has been in this regard.<p>What were some of the pitfalls that I should look out for?<p>If you ever had to do it, what was the most painful part of this migration?
======
cimmanom
OT: the automatic removal of “how” from the beginning of titles is not exactly
working out so well.

------
dyeje
It's a fairly common task in my experience. Focus on converting one component
at a time and it should go smoothly. Don't try to do a complete rewrite at
once.

------
ezekg
Using React, an incremental re-write is pretty easy, since it can be plugged
in for certain components as they become available. Slowly re-write components
in React as you modify them, and always write new components in React. Not
sure about Vue, but I believe it's the same.

